# Conservative Botox as a Preventative Measure



## amyzon (Dec 23, 2008)

My mom scowls.  Although she is a beautiful woman at 50, her very "expressive forehead" has telling creases, and at 25, I have noticed that my own habit of scowling and frowning has brought on the beginnings of the same creases.  They're visible when my forehead is relaxed.  They bug the _hell _out of me.

Ever read the twin study?  http://www.lipo.com/index2.php?optio...o_pdf=1&id=206

Botox at age 25? Recent study reveals long-term benefits Alabama - Alabama, botox, Alabama skin care, Alabama anti aging, Alabama wrinkles, Alabama cosmetic  (this link has a pic)

The basic breakdown?  One twin starts receiving botox at age 25 in her forehead, between her eyebrows, a few times a year, over a 13 year period: a sort of preventative regimen against wrinkles.  The other twin receives two treatments in her crow's feet over the entire 13 year period.  

The results:  The twin who recieved treatments had no forehead or eyebrow wrinkles (none!  the botox PREVENTED wrinkling!) and minimalized crows feet.  The untreated twin had noticable facial wrinkling. 

I was curious to what you guys thinking about preventative, conservative botox, similar to what was used in this study.  I have considered it... Mainly because I would never, NEVER want a scalpel to come CLOSE to my face, and I feel like topical anti-aging is sort of.... Ineffective? I am only 25, but I thought I should start thinking about this now.  I use sunscreen religiously, but because I'm incredibly pale, I'm very vulnerable to sun damage and early aging/wrinkles.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 24, 2008)

If I could afford it, I would probably try it. I'll be 25 next month and I'm already starting to see the forehead lines and that awful 11 between my eyes.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 24, 2008)

If I need to do this I would definitely do my research and botox myself up.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 24, 2008)

i would get botox in a heartbeat if i could afford it.


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh I read about this in a recent magazine, baby botox? I dont see any harm in it and if I could afford it I wouldnt definitly consider it. But Ive got oily skin so my skin should age better anyway and also, we dont know what kind of advanced anti aging products we'll have on the market by the time Im getting wrinkles.

I think your doing the right things already to give your skin the help it needs, try creams with antitoxins and those which contain retinol. A woman who used to work with me, who was 40+ was surprised when I told her i had been cleansing, toning, moisturising etc twice a day, every day since I was 16 (Im 21 now). My colleague had only just started moisturising once a day.

But if you can afford the baby botox Id say go for it, since we dont know what will be available in the future, it could be miles better or virtually no different.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Dec 27, 2008)

I think it's obvious that the twin injected with Botox would not develop the wrinkles the untreated twin would.. because the treated twin could not move her face!
Botox is a poison from a fish. The fish uses this poison to paralyze it's prey. I personally have absolutely zero interest in injecting poison in to my face. Plus, I always chuckle when I see people who've had Botox. I find it's very obvious who has. Their voices will be so filled with emotion, their eyes will be big trying to show their emotion on their face.. but the rest of their face is frozen! People selling skin care to places like QVC are always especially bad. I wonder why - if their skin care products are truly as good as they seem - they've injected SO much of this in to their skin? But that's another story..
Basically I think it's silly, and a waste of time and money.. as well as facial expression(s)!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_I think it's obvious that the twin injected with Botox would not develop the wrinkles the untreated twin would.. because the treated twin could not move her face!
Botox is a poison from a fish. The fish uses this poison to paralyze it's prey. I personally have absolutely zero interest in injecting poison in to my face. Plus, I always chuckle when I see people who've had Botox. I find it's very obvious who has. Their voices will be so filled with emotion, their eyes will be big trying to show their emotion on their face.. but the rest of their face is frozen! People selling skin care to places like QVC are always especially bad. I wonder why - if their skin care products are truly as good as they seem - they've injected SO much of this in to their skin? But that's another story..
Basically I think it's silly, and a waste of time and money.. as well as facial expression(s)!_

 
Is that honestly the impression you got from the photo?  That the twin couldn't move her face?  Because to me she just looks like a pretty young woman smiling.  Strange...

Yes, botox is a muscle paralyzer.  As someone who is researching it (as anyone else that would consider getting it done hopefully), I am well aware of this.  Btw, there's also formaldehyde in lash adhesive, and petsicides in your food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just sayin.  

The stereotypical image of a frozen, expressionless face is not the modern, or the typical face of botox.  That is someone who has OD'd on botox, decided to have it injected into square centimeter, or been seen by an unskilled doctor.


----------



## amyzon (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlashBang* 

 
_I think your doing the right things already to give your skin the help it needs, try creams with antitoxins and those which contain retinol. A woman who used to work with me, who was 40+ was surprised when I told her i had been cleansing, toning, moisturising etc twice a day, every day since I was 16 (Im 21 now). My colleague had only just started moisturising once a day._

 
I need to do some research on creams, I haven't started using any with retinol yet.  I saw some Neutrogena ones today but I'm not sure if there's supposed to be any good...

I know what you mean!  The two girls I sit next to at work are my age, and last week during conversation it came up that neither of them use ANY moisturizer, ANY sunscreen, basically NO SKINCARE whatsoever.  I was in absolute shock.  One girl said well I guess sometimes put a little body lotion on it if it's really really dry...  I thought I was going to have a shit fit.  LOL  I was thinking _wow if you had any idea how much I spend JUST on skincare_.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been curious about this, too, as I'm very fair and although I've switched to only spray tanning, the tanning bed damage has been done. I'm 25 and am definitely starting to see some lines and wrinkles


----------



## amyzon (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_I've been curious about this, too, as I'm very fair and although I've switched to only spray tanning, the tanning bed damage has been done. I'm 25 and am definitely starting to see some lines and wrinkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch!  How long did you tan in the bed for?  I did for about 4 mos or so a few years ago.  I regret it SO much.  I don't know why I insisted on fighting what nature gave me and damaging my skin...

The way I'm figuring it, a few hundred dollars a few times a year isn't THAT expensive...  I would spend it on something else anyway.  I really need to stop procrastinating and just make an appointment for a consultation.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 1, 2009)

to be honest I really don't see a big difference between the twins. To me it isn't worth it, you're going to get wrinkles eventually so whatever, but if it is something that you want you should do it.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Ouch!  How long did you tan in the bed for?  I did for about 4 mos or so a few years ago.  I regret it SO much.  I don't know why I insisted on fighting what nature gave me and damaging my skin...

The way I'm figuring it, a few hundred dollars a few times a year isn't THAT expensive...  I would spend it on something else anyway.  I really need to stop procrastinating and just make an appointment for a consultation._

 
Off and on for...wow, 5-6 years? The last two years I tanned the most. I also am a very expressive person when I talk, I think that has more to do with it than anything. 

Before opting for needles, try Frownies! They're essentially brown paper with adhesive that you wet and stick on where your trouble spots/lines are. They force your face to stay still while you sleep and it helps to train your muscles not to make those creases. They're expensive and they sound like a joke, but they really did make a difference for me. You just have to keep up with them because the results aren't permanent.


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 18, 2009)

i recommend botox to anyone who can afford it--warning though it is addicting!!! and of course it helps prevent wrinkles because u r not excercising them muscles where they easily occur due to facial expressions i.e. forehead, crows feet.


----------

